# what color pattern is this?



## xtwilightx (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

looks like a paint to me..


----------



## xtwilightx (Apr 15, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> looks like a paint to me..


yeah i know that much i mean like sabino, tobiano, or what?


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Tobiano, 110%
this is almost a textbook example of one!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tobiano.


----------



## Horses_Forever (Oct 14, 2007)

Tobiano, for sure.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Does he have any facial markings? Star/stripe/blaze? White chin? Any 'stitiching' or 'mapping' around his white markings?

If not, 100% Tobiano 8D


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Even if the horse in question have those things twogeldings, the horse in question would still be tobiano.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Even if the horse in question have those things twogeldings, the horse in question would still be tobiano.


Yes, but all color factors outta be considered 


For example, Loki's sire is a Tobiano but he also has a Sabino gene that shows. It's not a life-or-death importance, but it's kind of fun to know. 



I'm a epic nerd for 100% Tobiano marked horses. Dark face, white legs, lovely white markings....:shock: drool!

For some reason, I keep buying horses that either aren't Tobiano, or won't be for much longer.


----------

